

Grin F*cking: It's Not Nice - polymathist
http://incube.us/?p=38

======
Kluny
It really depends on you relationship with the person, doesn't it? If it's a
casual acquaintance, or even if it's a good friend who is known for being
emotional, why should I expose myself to their potential anger when I say
their idea sucks? I can be as careful as I want with my tone of voice and
picking confrontational, constructive language, but there's still a chance
they'll take offense and blow up at me.

What's in it for me? If someone wants me to think hard about their thing, and
make a serious effort to communicate my thoughts about it, they have to earn
it with trust. It's their own responsibility to research their idea and get
honest, informed opinions about whether it will work or not. It's not my
responsibility to be their mom.

------
fabioberger123
Great post. I've been guilty of this at times and will try hard to stop. It's
hard to strike a balance on knowing when a person just needs to try and idea
and when they should really reconsider it entirely. Also, I would have told
the founders of Twitter that I think their idea is stupid and that no one is
going to post 140 characters about their breakfast. I would have been wrong to
be discouraging. I guess the key is "constructive" feedback, this no matter
what your overall opinion of the idea can help point them in the right
direction.

------
kirillklimuk
I've been grinfucked so many times in my life... and I've done it myself just
as many. Being confrontational and instructive is hard. Being polite and
unopinionated is easy. =(

------
antidaily
Cool design, bro.

